# Glo Dog



## daftandbarmy (16 May 2008)

Try not to laugh..

http://blutube.policeone.com/Clip-fs.aspx?key=5E1E72EAE53841E3&overrideCF=FullScreen&playTime=0


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 May 2008)

I get a kick out of the pilots laughing when the dog is hanging onto the guy. Of course then his shirt gets torn off and he's off to the races again.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 May 2008)

I just hope that the dog didn't catch something nasty from biting the shi*rat...


----------

